# Rabbit culling, some help please.



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

I posted an advert on another site asking rabbit breeders if they'd be willing to supply me with deceased rabbits to feed my large boa's, someone has been in touch asking me if I'd be willing to collect live and kill them myself, the simple answer is no, I could never lay my hands on an animal and have it die in them, so I'm hoping to find someone in Wolverhampton who would dispatch them or allow me use of a co2 chamber, or sell me one.

Can anyone help me please?


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

kirsten said:


> I posted an advert on another site asking rabbit breeders if they'd be willing to supply me with deceased rabbits to feed my large boa's, someone has been in touch asking me if I'd be willing to collect live and kill them myself, the simple answer is no, I could never lay my hands on an animal and have it die in them, so I'm hoping to find someone in Wolverhampton who would dispatch them or allow me use of a co2 chamber, or sell me one.
> 
> Can anyone help me please?


why dont you make 1 it would cost at most £10 

here is a link for you to see how to make 1

how to make your own co2 chamber


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

I think i will do, i've found a good descriptive for the baking powder and vinegar method including how much co2 in produced by various quantities of ingredients, how to induce sleep and then death etc.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

I have no idea if this is true, as I bottled out of doing this myself with rodents, but when I enquired into this I was advised that the baking soda/vinegar method was a lot more hit and miss than co2 canisters... but as I say I can't speak from experience on this.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

the vinegar method isnt that great with mice so not sure how effective it`d be with something as large as a rabbit.

can you not get a rabbit breeder to show you the quick `manual` method?


----------



## bully99200 (Nov 3, 2008)

the best method i found is to put the rabbit on the floor and grab the back leg then with your other hand put some thing like a broom handle be hide the back of the head then quickly stand on both side of the handle then pull the back leg up breaking it's neck


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> the vinegar method isnt that great with mice so not sure how effective it`d be with something as large as a rabbit.
> 
> can you not get a rabbit breeder to show you the quick `manual` method?





bully99200 said:


> the best method i found is to put the rabbit on the floor and grab the back leg then with your other hand put some thing like a broom handle be hide the back of the head then quickly stand on both side of the handle then pull the back leg up breaking it's neck


i could NOT bring myself to lay hands on the animal and end it's life in that way, as quick and painless as it may be, I could not do it. I was distraught at having to kill a deformed hatchling crested gecko (i ended up wrapping it so i couldn't see and standing on it), i certainly couldn't kill a rabbit big enough to feed a 6 or 8 ft boa. hence looking for someone who could, or another method.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

if you cannot do it yourself i am sure there is some little chav that lives near you ask him to do it


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Get a ferret 

Find some land take it ferreting... job done


----------



## McQuillanX2 (Oct 29, 2009)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Get a ferret
> 
> Find some land take it ferreting... job done


she would still need to kill the rabbit as they bolt into nets.
if you were closer id be happy to do it as i go ferreting and dispatch them with my hands


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Get a ferret
> 
> Find some land take it ferreting... job done


Ironically, I have a ferret. I'm not sure he'd work though, and I've no idea what I'd be doing either, I'd probably just lose him down a rabbit hole.


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

.22 air rifle, clean shot to the head, then go about removing the pellet.


----------



## McQuillanX2 (Oct 29, 2009)

kirsten said:


> Ironically, I have a ferret. I'm not sure he'd work though, and I've no idea what I'd be doing either, I'd probably just lose him down a rabbit hole.


 he would work trust me. its in them to hunt.
Yeah , we have ferret locators which is a collar with a tracker on it and a reciver box , and you can locate your ferret under ground.


----------



## CalicoFox (Jan 27, 2012)

bully99200 said:


> the best method i found is to put the rabbit on the floor and grab the back leg then with your other hand put some thing like a broom handle be hide the back of the head then quickly stand on both side of the handle then pull the back leg up breaking it's neck


This is the most humane way of doing it. A co2 chamber will stress the animals out and they will suffer before death. We eat rabbits and the quickest way and painless way is a bullet to the head or the broom method. Do the animal a favor and do it the quick way. Would you rather instant death or being thrown in a gas chamber for 10 min?


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

I have now got a large co2 canister, which should last me 6-12 months, now to source the animals.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

kirsten said:


> i could NOT bring myself to lay hands on the animal and end it's life in that way, as quick and painless as it may be, I could not do it. I was distraught at having to kill a deformed hatchling crested gecko (i ended up wrapping it so i couldn't see and standing on it), i certainly couldn't kill a rabbit big enough to feed a 6 or 8 ft boa. hence looking for someone who could, or another method.


probly best to put your hand in your pocket and buy your boas food, or rehome them to someone who can afford to feed them?


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> probly best to put your hand in your pocket and buy your boas food, or rehome them to someone who can afford to feed them?


Excuse me! There was no need for that you don't know me or my situation, my animals never go without, always get a vet the second they need it, what's wrong with looking to be thrifty?!


----------



## stevenrudge (Sep 3, 2009)

kirsten said:


> Excuse me! There was no need for that you don't know me or my situation, my animals never go without, always get a vet the second they need it, what's wrong with looking to be thrifty?!


l'm not sure co2 will kill the rabbits,it do'nt work with cavies,have you tried a meat market?thats what l use to do,
your in wolverhampton? go and see Garbits wholesale meats,speak to Alan,tell him what your looking for and how much you can pay and see what he says


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

pigglywiggly said:


> probly best to put your hand in your pocket and buy your boas food, or rehome them to someone who can afford to feed them?


Out of order that really is I'm actually really shocked for a mod. Plus I read your posts all the time and never seen a reaction like that. 
Disappointed


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

stevenrudge said:


> l'm not sure co2 will kill the rabbits,it do'nt work with cavies,have you tried a meat market?thats what l use to do,
> your in wolverhampton? go and see Garbits wholesale meats,speak to Alan,tell him what your looking for and how much you can pay and see what he says



co2 will kill anything which needs oxygen to survive. from the small amount of research done, the "best" methods are breaking the neck, or co2. i wouldn't want to mess up the first method and cause suffering due to lack of inexperience.

but i'll look into the source you've given, thank you for that. tbh the female is gravid, or ovulating, so her food is about to get smaller anyway, so i'll stick to rats for the time being.


----------



## stevenrudge (Sep 3, 2009)

kirsten said:


> co2 will kill anything which needs oxygen to survive. from the small amount of research done, the "best" methods are breaking the neck, or co2. i wouldn't want to mess up the first method and cause suffering due to lack of inexperience.
> 
> but i'll look into the source you've given, thank you for that. tbh the female is gravid, or ovulating, so her food is about to get smaller anyway, so i'll stick to rats for the time being.


Sorry your wrong to say Co2 will will anything,l have used Co2 over many years(not just a small amount of research)the problem you have in using it on larger animals is that it is heaver then air so when you use it,it only covers a few inchs at the bottom off any container, which is fine for mice and rats and the like .but rubbish with the larger animals,you would be putting the rabbits or cavies in your container to gas,and all you would be doing is stressing them out.


----------



## shanghi (May 26, 2005)

load of gun forums try them c if anyone hunts rabbits near you that is willing to let u have a few .


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

kirsten said:


> co2 will kill anything which needs oxygen to survive. from the small amount of research done, the "best" methods are breaking the neck, or co2. i wouldn't want to mess up the first method and cause suffering due to lack of inexperience.
> 
> but i'll look into the source you've given, thank you for that. tbh the female is gravid, or ovulating, so her food is about to get smaller anyway, so i'll stick to rats for the time being.


I don't understand how you think CO2 is less stressful for you or the rabbit. You're going to have to watch the poor thing die in a box over the course of several minutes when you could easily just despatch it in the time it would take to remove the lid off the box i.e. seconds.

And to be fully responsible you should know how to break its neck just in case the CO2 method goes tits up! Which means practice on a live rabbit at least once before you go about gassing the rest.

To be honest (and not to be harsh) I think you should get the idea out of your head as you don't seem cut out for it, which will inevitably end up in you wrapping up a rabbit and stamping on it! :lol2:


----------

